# honey vs wax



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

We've been doing local markets; selling honey mostly. Most folks ask where we are, how local are we etc. Many get excited if they live within ten miles of our bees.

We've had a few folks ask for wax, which we don't have a selling surplus yet. We've thought about purchasing wax, to add another product, and just reselling.

With wax do you get the same questions you do with honey?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Most people do not specify location on the wax, Just advertise local honey, and take a don't ask policy. If they ask if the wax is local tell them no, unless it is. but if they do not ask don't mention it. That way you are not misrepresenting your product.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

This is completely wrong. It should be specified on the product about the location and all. It was an act of misrepresentation to the customers.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with Tenbears, people typically are not concerned with whether the beeswax is local or not, but some ARE interested in its purity, especially those wanting to use it in lip balms and/or lotions. With that in mind I would be careful of the source of any beeswax I bought for resale. Not all beeswax sold is processed with an equal amount of care. Some beekeepers will melt old brood frames down which can smell badly from multiple brood cycles and might have been exposed to medications. Only wax from honey supers should be sold to customers who will be using it for candles, cosmetics etc. 
Sheri


----------

